# Shou Sugi Ban



## fatboy (Sep 24, 2019)

Anybody dealt with this, my first reaction when it was proposed earlier today was that it in not resistant to rot and decay. But after doing some reading, I am having second thoughts.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/19/t-magazine/shou-sugi-ban.html
https://www.terramai.com/blog/faux-sugi-ban-charred-wood/


----------



## e hilton (Sep 24, 2019)

No experience, but i would want to see test data.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 25, 2019)

Don't think it would work on T1-11


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 25, 2019)

You saw this on TV didn't you? Waco houseboat exterior.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 25, 2019)

Seen it on one of those off the grid shows once.


----------



## linnrg (Sep 25, 2019)

I thought this was a technique on Cedar (in Japan)  are they saying that this works to prevent decay on all woods?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 25, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> You saw this on TV didn't you? Waco houseboat exterior.



No, we have a citizen that wants to do it on their residence.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 25, 2019)

Who saw it on Magnolia Farms where Chip used a propane torch to do it.
Underlying wood specie is critical as to durability.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 25, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Who saw it on Magnolia Farms where Chip used a propane torch to do it.
> Underlying wood specie is critical as to durability.



And treatment with an oil based product (continuously), which is what most miss, which made me rethink.

Not different from treating wood products with aftermarket wood sealer/preservatives..........forget about the charring.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 26, 2019)

The charring is what makes it visually distinctive, that is why Chip liked it..


----------



## JrueTo (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey, Shou Sugi Ban is resistant to rot and decay. Here you can find more information about it: https://degmeda.eu/services/wood-charring/


----------



## jar546 (Apr 23, 2020)

JrueTo said:


> Hey, Shou Sugi Ban is resistant to rot and decay. Here you can find more information about it: https://degmeda.eu/services/wood-charring/



JrueTo, Where are you physically located?


----------



## JrueTo (Apr 23, 2020)

jar546 said:


> JrueTo, Where are you physically located?


S. Lozoraičio g. 47, Garliava 53228, Lithuania


----------



## jar546 (Apr 23, 2020)

JrueTo said:


> S. Lozoraičio g. 47, Garliava 53228, Lithuania



Thank you.  Your profile says you are in the US but your IP says differently.  It popped up as possible spam.  Feel free to be honest in your profile.
ačiū už dalyvavimą.  Welcome to the forum.  Luckily I am of Lithuanian descent.  My family is from Margininkai, near you.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 23, 2020)

Note that this was done on "solid" material, not plywood/ T111.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 23, 2020)

fatboy said:


> Anybody dealt with this, my first reaction when it was proposed earlier today was that it in not resistant to rot and decay. But after doing some reading, I am having second thoughts.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/19/t-magazine/shou-sugi-ban.html
> https://www.terramai.com/blog/faux-sugi-ban-charred-wood/




So what was the final decision, allowed or???


----------

